# Lakengren Open Bass Tourney 4/22



## BassBandit14 (Apr 16, 2007)

Lakengren is located in Eaton, Ohio, its a buddy tournament $70 per team, $1000 first place based on 60 boat field, 5 fish limit per team 12in keeper fish...talk to me if u have any questions.


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

I have fished the last couple and to be honest the practice day usually kills the fishing. This year the practice day was so cold and nasty that there might actually be more than 5 lbs caught. Last fall tourney there were like 60 boats so it gets crowded but my cousin and I will be out there. Oh and don't forget your vests when the motor is on.


----------



## BassBandit14 (Apr 16, 2007)

yeah your right it does get a little crowded on that lake but then agian just get lucky once and catch a descent fish and then your in the money...ohh yeah dont forget to wear you life jacket...actually the problem with that was that guy drove into the no wake zone still on plane so that just compounded the problem...hope to see ya out there


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

Everybody has a great time too. Pretty laid back for a tourney. One good fish can definitely do it. I'll be out there but this time I'm packing a lunch.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Are there open tournaments all through the spring and summer?


----------



## OHIOBassAngler (Apr 17, 2007)

there are 3 throughout the year there is this one that is sunday....and 8 hour night tournament in late july which is the best in my opinion and there is one in september. It is always a good time however sometimes it is rough just like it is shaping up to be this weekend. Yeah I agree for the record. Where them life jackets when the big motor is running!!! HAHA


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

surface temps are 56-58 probably 60 by sunday and there has been little pressure. Hopefully a good day overall.


----------



## OHIOBassAngler (Apr 17, 2007)

well i was out was out with bassbandit today and the temp was only 48 in the morning and 52 when we left...and it was a struggle so its hard telling what its going to be like.


----------



## Micheal Miller (Mar 20, 2021)

BassBandit14 said:


> Lakengren is located in Eaton, Ohio, its a buddy tournament $70 per team, $1000 first place based on 60 boat field, 5 fish limit per team 12in keeper fish...talk to me if u have any questions.


Have they started taking entrys yet


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Micheal Miller said:


> Have they started taking entrys yet


Wake up son....This was posted 14 years ago!!! I think the tourney is over


----------



## Micheal Miller (Mar 20, 2021)

SICKOFIT said:


> Wake up son....This was posted 14 years ago!!! I think the tourney is over


O, I thought this y the 3 Rd month


----------

